# Black Metal Roof???



## Goat66 (Jan 18, 2007)

Getting ready to buy a metal roof for a new home and I'm really struggling with the color-heat/fading potential. A black (or dark gray)roof would set off the look I'm going for, but I don't know how well the color will hold up and I don't want to roast my house. I haven't been able to find anyone with a black roof experience. Asphalt is commonly black and metal can be cooler so wouldn't it be reasonable to assume the temperature situation will be ok? Can anyone help me?


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

I would avoid black, simply because it will look like a glossy black car....ever seen one a day after the car wash? Impossible to keep clean..your roof would show every bird bomb, dust, scratches from installation, etc.

I grey roof, dark grey, will not show anything as readily, and it's reflective value is twice as good.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Bird bomb...LOL

Joasis seems to know a thing, or two about metal roofing.


----------

